# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > آموزش: آموزش کامل آپلود سایت روی یک هاست رایگان و اتصال به پایگاه داده

## mirahsani

با سلام، در این تاپیک می خوام آموزش گام به گام  آپلود سایت و اتصال با پایگاه داده رو با استفاده از یک هاست رایگان با فضای 20MB و پشتیبانی از asp.net4.0 و SqlServer2008 برای شما عزیزان ارائه کنم.
ابتدا به آدرس زیر برید و هاست رایگان رو بگیرید
http://parsacenter.com
سپس مراحل زیر را دنبال کنید
همیشه یکی از مشکلاتی که افراد پس از خرید هاست دارند این است که می پرسند:        
چطور دامنه را به هاست متصل کنیم؟(تنظیمات DNS) چطور سایتمان را در سرور هاست آپلود کنیم؟چگونه سایتمان را پیکربندی کنیم؟(بحث در فایل web.config)چطور یک دیتا بیس در هاست ایجاد کنیم؟چگونه محتویات دیتا بیس را از سیستم خود به هاست منتقل کنیم؟چطور دیتا بیس را به سایت متصل کنیم؟چطور ftp را فعال کنیم و چطور از آن استفاده کنیم؟*نحوه تنظیم DNS روی هاست (تنظیم Domain Name Server)*

برای تنظیم دامنه خود روی سرور هاست ابتدا به سایتی که دامنه را خریداری کرده اید بروید، وارد حساب کاربری خود شده و دامنه خود را انتخاب کنید. سپس گزینه تغییر DNS را انتخاب کنید.        2 تا DNS برای دامنه خود set کنید. 
اولی ns1.parsacenter.com
دومی ns2.parsacenter.com
اگر از قبل DNS دامنه شما روی سایت دیگری قرار داده شده است قبلی ها را پاک کنید و             این 2 را وارد کنید. حال باید تاحداکثر 48 ساعت منتظر بمانید تا تغییرات اعمال             شود. معمولا کمتر از 12 ساعت انجام میشود.
*نحوه آپلود کردن سایت روی سرور هاست*

از طریق username و پسوردی که به وسیله پارسا سنتر به ایمیلتان ارسال شده به کنترل پنل خود وارد شوید         روی Domains کلیک کنید، سپس Add Domain، سپس روی Domain کلیک کنید. نام دقیق دامنه یتان را در کادر وارد کنید، فقط پشت Create Web Site تیک بزنید و دکمه Add Domain  را فشار دهید.          وب سایت شما ایجاد شده است. در این مرحله اگر تغییرات DNS به خوبی اعمال شده باشد می توانید سایت خود را در اینترنت ببینید. منتها یک صفحه قراردادی را می بینید با عنوان UNDER CONSTRUCTION             که خالی می باشد. در هر مرحله از کار اگر مشکلی وجود داشت می توانید با ایمیل            support@parsacenter.ir با پشتیبانی             سایت در ارتباط باشید. حالا وقت آن است که فایل های خود را آپلود کنید. از کنترل             پنل روی File Manager کلیک کنید. سپس روی نام وب سایتتان کلیک کنید و بعد به پوشه ی wwwroot کلیک کنید. اینجا همان جایی است که می توانید فایل هایتان را upload کنید. برای راحتی کار توصیه می کنیم فایل هایتان را به صورت zip             آپلود کنید و سپس unzip کنید. همچنین اگر ازFrameWork 4.0 یا 3 یا 3.5 استفاده             میکنید از طریق مسیر ControlPanel-->WebSite-->YourWebsiteName-->Extension آن را             فعال کنید. سایتتان را امتحان کنید. اگر درست کار نمی کند، نگران نباشید احتمالا مشکل از تنظیمات web.config می باشد.
*تنظیمات فایل web.config*

این فایل از مهمترین فایل های سایت شما می باشد که اگر بخوبی تنظیم             نشده باشد سایت شما با error مواجه می شود. اگر سایت شما به صورت local یا محلی در             سیستم کامپیوترتان کار می کند ولی در سرور مشکل دارد، ابتدا فایل config را از داخل             سایت edit کنید و این سطر را داخل <system.web> اضافه کنید تا error سایت با توضیحات آن مشخص شود تا سر از کارتان در بیاورید:        
        <customErrors mode="Off"/>حالا وقتی سایت را اجرا می کنید دقیقا ارور ها داخل مرورگر به نمایش در می آید. در این مرحله شاید عیب کارتان را پیدا کنید و آن را بر طرف کنید. همچنین باید اطمینان حاصل کنید که تگ های زیر را به web.config اضافه کرده اید:                                <system.serviceModel>
    <serviceHostingEnvironment aspNetCompatibilityEnabled="true" />
            </system.serviceModel>
            <system.webServer>
    <directoryBrowse enabled="false"/>
    <defaultDocument>
        <files>
            <clear />
            <add             value="default.aspx"/>
        </files>
    </defaultDocument>
            </system.webServer>اگر اضافه نکرده اید حتما همین الان اضافه کنید. دقت کنید در کد بالا باید به جای default.aspx نام صفحه ی اصلی سایتتان را اضافه کنید که می تواند اسامی مختلفی باشد مانند:
index.html, index.php, index.aspx, default.htm, default.asp & ...
این صفحه با ورود به سایتتان نمایش داده می شود. تا اینجای کار کلی به یک سایت ایده آل نزدیک             شده اید. حالا وب سایتتان را تست کنید، اگر بازهم error گرفتید اصلا نگران نباشید. این طبیعیه، مگر یادتان رفته هنوز پایگاه داده یا دیتابیس را ایجاد و متصل نکرده اید؟        
*ایجاد دیتا بیس و مدیریت آن*

ایجاد و مدیریت دیتا بیس در پنل WebSite Panel بسیار آسان می باشد. شما ابتدا از داخل پنل وارد قسمت دیتا بیس می شوید، یک دیتا بیس و یک کاربر دیتا بیس(Create User) ایجاد می کنید. وارد دیتا بیسی که ساخته اید می شوید، برای مدیریت آن روی Browse Database کلیک کنید.        از اینجا میتوانید دیتا بیس را به ایجاد کنید یا از دیتا بیسی که قبلا ساخته اید Script بگیرید و به صورت Query وارد دیتا بیس جدید کنید.
*طریقه Attach کردن یا Script گرفتن از پایگاه داده(دیتا بیس)*

شاید بارها در داخل ویندوز یک فایل دیتا بیس Attach کرده اید و از آن در برنامه هایتان استفاده کرده اید. اما در هاست این روش روش مناسبی نیست و اکثر مواقع با مشکلاتی روبه رو می شود. راه بهتر و آسانتر این است که از دیتابیس Script بگیرید . آن را در دیتا بیس سرور اجرا کنید.         مراحل ایجاد و اجرای Script به اینصورت می باشد:
ابتدا از داخل پنل هاست به دیتا بیس مورد نظر وارد می شوید و Browse Database را کلیک می کنید. حالا درون قسمت مدیریت دیتا بیس هستید. گزینه ی tools و سپس Query را انتخاب می کنید، Script مورد نظر را در اینجا کپی میکنید و Submit را کلیک می کنید.         اگر نمی دانید Script را باید از کجا بیاورید که در اینجا کپی کنید به این طریق عمل کنید:
sqlServer را از داخل ویندوز باز کنید، روی دیتا بیس مورد نظر راست کلیک کنید، Tasks و سپس Generate scripts را انتخاب کنید، بقیه مراحل روتین است طی کنید تا Script ساخته شود و در یک پنجره به نمایش در آید. کار هنوز تمام شده نیست،        در خط اول script جلوی use نام دیتا بیسی که در سرور ساخته اید را جایگزین کنید USE[نام دیتا بیس]
سپس از طریق find and replace تمام نوشته های [dbo] را با نام کاربری دیتا بیس در سرور جایگزین کنید. [dbo] ---> [Database_username]
این script آماده ی کپی و اجرا شدن در سرور می باشد.
*نحوه متصل کردن دیتا بیس به سایت*

با فرض این که دیتا بیس و سایت شما به صورت کامل در سرور مستقر می باشند باید یک ارتباط بین این دو برقرار شود که این کار بسیار آسان و با افزودن چند خط به web.config میسر می شود:
                        <connectionStrings>
    <add name="connectionStringName" connectionString="Data             Source=204.93.178.157;            
    Initial Catalog=DatabaseName; User ID=DatabaseUserName;                  
    Password=DatabaseUserPassword"
    providerName="System.Data.SqlClient" />            
            </connectionStrings>این تگ ها باید داخل تگ         <configuration> باشند.
*طریقه ایجاد اکانت FTP و آپلود از طریق این پروتکل*

ابتدا از داخل پنل مدیریت هاست یک اکانت ftp می سازیم. سپس با یکی از             نرم افزار های ftp مانند FileZilla به راحتی فایل ها را upload می کنیم. IP host             برای این اتصال 204.93.156.140و port=21 می باشد.

----------


## fakhravari

خوبه
ولی اینطوری فایده نداره.

----------


## sg.programmer

تشکر
اگر میتونید بصوری تصویری این کار را انجام بدید

----------


## mirahsani

بله حتما در پروژه بعدی ایشالا

----------


## mozhgan khodaii

آموزش کامل آپلود سایت روی یک هاست رایگان و اتصال به پایگاه داده

----------


## zahrashoja

برای پروژه ای که با انتیتی نوشته شده هم نحوه اتصال پایگاه داده همینطوره؟؟؟

----------


## r_s1389@yahoo.com

خیلی تشکر 
میشه این رو در قالب یک فیلم یا یک کتاب با جزئیات بیشتر تهیه کنید و بذارید برای دانلود

----------


## salargham

سلام دوستان
من یه سایت رو با بانکش آپلود کردم روی هاستم ولی این خطا رو میده(تصویر زیر)

Untitled.jpg

لطفا اگه کسی میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## mohsen22

داداش میشه فیلمشو بزاری؟

----------


## hesam_a110

> سلام دوستان
> من یه سایت رو با بانکش آپلود کردم روی هاستم ولی این خطا رو میده(تصویر زیر)
> 
> Untitled.jpg
> 
> لطفا اگه کسی میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه.


تگی که گفته را به وب کانفیگ اضافه کنید
<customerror mode="off" />

----------


## computer8691

سلام ببخشید امیدوارم این مشکل آخری باشه که بهش بر می خورم
امکان تغییر دامنه سایت وجود داره؟ من می خوام دامنه سایت حذف کنم و یکی دیگه ایجاد کنم اما ارور زیر میده
untitled.jpguntitled2.jpg

----------


## asrah6

* آموزش کامل آپلود سایت روی یک هاست رایگان و اتصال به پایگاه داده 				*

من که هاست رایگان ندیدم همه پولی بود
اگر قسمت رایگان دارد لینک بگذارید

----------


## computer8691

> * آموزش کامل آپلود سایت روی یک هاست رایگان و اتصال به پایگاه داده 				*
> 
> من که هاست رایگان ندیدم همه پولی بود
> اگر قسمت رایگان دارد لینک بگذارید


 a1 مبتدی بگیرید

----------

